# Just curious



## huskyjackal (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey, name is Sabarika. I'm 23, live in AL and I'm not a huge bug lover but I find some invertebrates fascinating..mantids included. :3


----------



## Rick (Oct 23, 2009)

Welcome. Where in AL? My parents live there.


----------



## huskyjackal (Oct 23, 2009)

Rick said:


> Welcome. Where in AL? My parents live there.


Birmingham. I was raised in KY and since I was 19 or so I've moved around a lot, spent 2 years in North Carolina and a few weeks in Johnson City, TN before coming here. I like it here except that the winters are too mild (I miss snow) but I hope I don't move anytime soon.


----------



## Rick (Oct 23, 2009)

Sabarika said:


> Birmingham. I was raised in KY and since I was 19 or so I've moved around a lot, spent 2 years in North Carolina and a few weeks in Johnson City, TN before coming here. I like it here except that the winters are too mild (I miss snow) but I hope I don't move anytime soon.


THey are from Athens. I went to high school in KY.


----------



## huskyjackal (Oct 23, 2009)

Rick said:


> THey are from Athens. I went to high school in KY.


Small world! May I ask what high school? I attended Villa Madonna Academy in Villa Hills, right near the Ohio River. My family lived in Ft. Mitchell and I had an apartment in Florence for a while.


----------



## revmdn (Oct 23, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 23, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma, AZ!

BTW, I went to the equivalent of high school in Ashford, Kent, at the bottom of the hill, there. Anyone know it?


----------



## Rick (Oct 24, 2009)

Sabarika said:


> Small world! May I ask what high school? I attended Villa Madonna Academy in Villa Hills, right near the Ohio River. My family lived in Ft. Mitchell and I had an apartment in Florence for a while.


In Henderson.


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Sabarika, and welcome to the forum... glad to have you here!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Yellow there from P-town Co[/SIZE]


----------



## ismart (Oct 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## d17oug18 (Oct 25, 2009)

hello


----------



## wero626 (Oct 26, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## huskyjackal (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone! *Rick* I am aware of Henderson but never went aroundabout that way.


----------

